# General > PC & Console Gaming >  World of Warcraft

## Solus

Any users of WoW having / had any latency issues since the last patch ? If not what ISP are you with as many are traffic shaping ( throttling)  the connection. 
Currently on the look out for a new provider who will not throttle my connection, alas sadly most I have looked at cannot offer a true unlimited package due to our exchange not being unbundle, or ones that will not throttle only offer limited downloads 20 or 40 gig a month.

----------


## Niall Fernie

Not really, although the servers are getting busy again as folks prepare for Cat to come out.  What realm are you on?  We're on Al'Akir and not really had any problems.  (and we're with PlusNet if that helps)

----------


## Solus

thanks,I will look into plusnet but dont think they do a unlimited package.

O2( those on access package) many on bt, virgin and a few others have had the connection to servers throttled since the patch came out. These isp's wrongly assume that this is now p2p,its happening on many servers / realms, and many folks are having same isues here in the uk, europe and usa, and its all down to the isp you are with. Virgin are the only ones so far to say there is a issue and are working on fixing it, others like O2 and bt are not saying anything other than " its our policy  blah blah" .

unfortunatly its made worse in our area due the exchanges not being unbundled (llu) so i find it restrictive to find a decent isp willing to give unlimited usage and also not throttle the conection to WoW. Nor does it seem that any of the isp's are even looking at unbundling, low customer base , so not worth it for them as its expensive.

----------


## Niall Fernie

In a way the ISPs are right as the setup for patching is P2P and I think its an ongoing thing as they were talking about you downloading content for WoW as you were playing it.  Might be difficult for traffic shapers to distinquish WoW p2p and illegal p2p.  I would imagine that a lot of other game companies will be following suit as well to lower their own bandwidth requirements.

----------


## Solus

I understand exactly why the isp's do this, but also can not understand why they will not speak with blizzard about this. Blizzard have approached many to discuss the problem, so far all but one have listened.If i am right its due to the port they use for the download launcher being the same as p2p use.

Have a read of the tech forum, masses of threads about it, some now on their third run as they get to big , deleted then start again.

----------


## Niall Fernie

There is probably the fear from the ISPs that if they allow P2P traffic on the port that Blizzard uses that many illegal p2p services will switch ports to match.

I have an unlimited account with plusnet although I do have peak time usage limit but we seem to be able to play up to 3 accounts at once and have a couple of PCs on iPlayer/youtube several hours a day without going over the peak time limits.

Because my own PC is on wireless I get some latency issues when playing quake live if iplayer is being used as well and it sticks the WoW ping up to about 100-150 but normally it sits just fine and dandy at 40-70 depending where you are in the game.  That could also be because my connection to plusnet is about 3.7meg, not quite big enough for iPlayer HD  :Frown:

----------


## Solus

thanks for the info on plusnet, will certainly give them serious consideration.

----------

